# NEW CONTENT GMBH Zirndorf



## martin schneider (22 September 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal einen guten Tag an das Forum ...... ich bin ein Neuer hier

Ob dieses Thema hier in dieser Rubrik richtig ist, weiß ich leider (noch) nicht, aber es gibt ja Admins die den ganzen Tag bzw. Abends z.Teil wie auf einem Güterbahnhof die Waggons/ hier Beiträge verschieben müssen:-D.

Nun zu meinem Problem: da Google ich mal am Samstag, muss unbedingt eine Vorlage bekommen, komme auf die im Titel benannte Seite einer besagten Firma New Content, Zirndorf. 

Auf der Startseite und den besagten AGB`s aber keine detal. Auskunft über Beitritt bzw. Beträge von € brutto 144,00 für ein Jahr ( hier: www.vorlagen-downloaden.) 

Da schaute ich heute morgen nicht schlecht, als mir solch Rechnung per PdF in den elektr. Briefkasten flattert.:wall:

*Was machen? Aussitzen? Gleich zum Rechtsanwalt und und Polizei, gewisser Maßen die zivil- und strafrechtlichen Konsequentenschritte bezüglich Betruges einleiten??????:-D*

Auf Feedbacks von "Geschädigten", die ja keine sind(!) würde ich mich sehr freuen. Danke!

(mal sehen, was das www heute so verbirgt - jetzt werd ich vorsichtig mitm "klicken."):sun:

martin


----------



## physicus (22 September 2008)

*AW: NEW CONTENT GMBH Zirndorf*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Dann die üblichen Hinweise:
> 
> 1) Das lesen:
> Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de
> ...




Hallo!


Damit solltest Du auskommen. Die paar Links halfen bisher Allen, mit 2 oder 3 Ausnahmen (aber da gab es wohl Verständnisprobleme).

Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Betrugsanzeigen regelmäßig eingestellt werden, da die Absicht nicht zweifelsfrei nachweisbar ist.
Zivilrechtlich wäre eine negative Feststellungsklage möglich. Girgl und Geisterfrank aus diesem Forum haben sie gewonnen, sind aber  - meines Wissens - auf den Kosten sitzen geblieben. Das wäre nur bei einer Rechtsschutzversicherung ohne Selbstbehalt sinnvoll.

Erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid ist Handeln angesagt: Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle machen und zurückschicken. Dass Einer kommt, ist noch seltener als ein Gewinn im Lotto. 


LG
P


----------

